# central Kentucky



## JackG (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello. Does anybody know of any rescues in central Kentucky? I think I'm too poor to adopt a dog right now but in the future it would be good info to keep in mind...


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

a good place to look for shelters and rescues is Petfinder.com You can type in your zip code and other specifics(breed, size, age, sex) and it will give you a list of dogs, as well as the shelters or rescues from that specific area.

hope that helps.


----------



## JackG (Aug 18, 2009)

Oooh, ok. Thank you. I have heard of that site before. I will look there.


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

it really is user friendly. each dog has a pic(usually) as well as the rescue or shelter where they are at. there is always a link to the rescue in each dog's bio. with some of the rescues, you can apply online; depends on the rescue.

that is where I found both my dogs. 

also, if you are interested in a specific breed, you'd be surprised at all the rescues that are out there.

good luck!


----------

